# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Genehmigung für Billard-und Dartspiele?

## schiene

Ich habe es schon von verschiedenen Thais und "Farangs"gehört das auch Billard oder Dart zum Glücksspiel zählen.
Tatsache ist das Gastronomiebetreiber da schon öfters "Besuch"von der Polizei bekommen haben und aufgefordert wurden diese
"Spielsachen"zu entfernen bezw.mit Strafgeldern belegt wurden.
Wie so oft in Thailand wird dies auch eine Auslegungssache sein.Wo kein Kläger,da ist auch kein Richter.Sicher wird das "Glücksspielgesetzt"
auch von Polizisten ausgenutzt um das "Taschengeld"aufzubessern.
Aus "unsicherer Quelle" habe ich gehört das man z.b.Billardtische anmelden muss(wo und ob dafür eine Art Steuer zu zahlen ist weiss ich nicht)
Somlak wird mal ihren Bruder welcher bei der Polizei ist fragen.Wenn er nichts genaues sagen kann will sie den Bruder ihres Schwagers fragen welcher in Bangkok im gehobenen Polizeidienst tätig ist befragen.
Hintergund:
Ich plane auf unserem Grundstück irgendwann eine kleine überdachte Barecke mit 5-10 Plätzen bauen zu lassen.Also ein gemütliches Eckchen für den Abend wo man mit Freunden mal ne Runde Dart oder Billard spielen kann.

----------


## Enrico

Soweit mir bekannt, muss alles was dem Spass dient und wo man Geld einwerfen muss angemeldet werden und eine Lizenz erworben werden. Ist der Dartautomat oder der Billardtisch zum Beispiel kostenlos zu bedienen, entfällt das. Muss ich aber vor jedem Spiel zum Chef der Bar, entfällt die Abgabe auch, da der Barchef verpflichtet ist, bei erkennen einer Spielsucht dem Spieler die Benutzung zu untersagen. Die Abgabe ist in dem Sinn auch keine Steuer, es fliest angeblich in Programme, um Spielsüchtigen zu helfen.

Ich habe dies allerdings auch nur aus einem Gespräch mit jemanden in Korat im Krankenhaus. Dieser war in Deutschland geboren und verklebt diese Lizenzen zum Beispiel auch an diese 1 Bath Waagen. Ich meinte scherzhaft "neuer TÜV?", da erklärte er mir das.

----------


## pit

Ohne nun tiefere Sachkenntnis zu haben, halte ich die Erklärung für sehr plausibel. Snooker - Hallen gibt es ja nun z.B. in Bangkok ohne Ende und ich denke nicht, dass die in irgendeiner Weise unter Glücksspiel rangieren. Was natürlich nicht bedeuten muss, dass man nicht auch eine Lizenz dafür benötigt.

 ::

----------

